# עדר של פרות



## sha8845 (24/9/12)

עדר של פרות  
עוד שלושה ימים החתונה ופתאום נזכרנו שאין לנו איך לסמן מספרי שולחנות. החתונה היא באירגון עצמי על הדשא בקיבוץ (אין אולם או קייטרינג), ככה שהיינו צריכים להכין לבד.
אז מצאנו היום ב"מקס-טוק" פרות חמודות והדבקתי להן עיניים. יצא מאוד חמוד והבחור אחראי לכתוב עליהן בכתב יפה מספרים (לי אין כתב יפה).
מה דעתכן?


----------



## sha8845 (24/9/12)

עוד תמונה


----------



## Meirav Flum (24/9/12)

איזה חמוד! 
נראה מתוק ממש.
לנו יש מספרים שדודה שלי הגרפיקאית עיצבה. אני חושבת להציב אותם על כני ציור מיניאטורים או בתוך מסגרות עץ.


----------



## Bobbachka (24/9/12)

מהמם!! 
נראה לי שכבר דיברנו על זה... אבל אם לא- יש באיקאה מסגרות עץ (שאפשר לצבוע אם רוצים) במשהו כמו 6 שקלים ל-3 מסגרות.


----------



## Meirav Flum (25/9/12)

כן, ועכשיו רק למצוא זמן להגיע לאיקאה


----------



## daimond1 (24/9/12)

חמוד....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
מזל טוב


----------



## לולי במנגל (24/9/12)

הויי מקסים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אני יכולה לשתף את התמונה שלך בעמוד הפייסבוק שלי...?
לתת השראה מגניבה לכלות נוספות...

בכל אופן זה פשוט מתוק להפליא!


----------



## sha8845 (24/9/12)

אין בעיה


----------



## לולי במנגל (24/9/12)

נפלא 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אשלח לך מסר בפרטי עם הלינק


----------



## המרחפת (24/9/12)

מקסים!


----------



## Olga1986 (24/9/12)

כל כך חמוד!!!


----------



## linoyyy12 (24/9/12)

מקורי וממש יפה


----------



## זאת לא אני (24/9/12)

ממש חמוד!!!


----------



## shira3121 (24/9/12)

מקסים


----------



## Bobbachka (24/9/12)

הורס
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! 
מה שמדליק בעיני הוא הזריזות שבה אלתרתם את הפרות הקסימות האלה.


----------



## ShAmUnA (25/9/12)

מוווווושלם!!


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (25/9/12)

ממש חמוד!


----------



## שרון ל 1 (25/9/12)

מדליק!! גם אנחנו התחתנו בקיבוץ ולא היו מספרים 
(ומקס סטוק הגיע לאזור שלנו רק לא מזמן, והחתונה הייתה לפני שנתיים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

אז אמא שלו פשוט הלכה לנגר וביקשה שיחתוך קוביות עץ קטנות, והיא רשמה עליהם מספרים. אח"כ שידרגו אותם וחרטו עליהם בקיבוץ את המספרים.
יצא ממש מקסים, וגם העלות הייתה זולה באופן מפתיע.


----------



## ZimmerTLV (25/9/12)

ממש חמוד!!


----------



## nomib (26/9/12)

הרעיון מקורי ויפה, אהבתי!


----------



## sha8845 (26/9/12)

ועכשיו עם מספרים


----------



## sha8845 (26/9/12)

תפוז לא מעלה את התמונה...


----------



## אסתי ביטון1 (27/9/12)

אוי זה נראה כזה חמוד!!!!!! מזל טוב


----------



## hadaragr (27/9/12)

יצא מקסים


----------



## Discordi (27/9/12)

מקסים! 
רעיון ממש חמוד.


----------

